# 有什么问题么?



## ricardo_arjona

Could anyone help me please? This is what Google translator says: "What questions?" But I'm not so sure. Thanks!


----------



## xiaolijie

*有什么问题么?* = Is there any/ some problem?


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Could it be that this person is annoyed? Because "Is there any problem?" sounds a bit "rude" to me.


----------



## Geysere

Any contexts? 问题 can mean both "questions" and "problems".


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Well, I asked her how much money she had made, and this was her answer:

大约90美元.
有什么问题么?


----------



## Geysere

Hmm... I don't really know what she wants to say... Maybe she's just not sure why you asked her that question. What's her intonation, facial expression, etc.?


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Who knows, it's an email conversation =P


----------



## Geysere

Ah...in that case... But relax, I think she's not annoyed, perhaps just a bit unsure.


----------



## Staarkali

are you sure it's not 有什么问题*呢*?

the double 么 in 有*什么*问题*么* is kind of redundant


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

What are the issues here?


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Yes, it is "有什么问题么?", with double 么. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## xiaolijie

> Well, I asked her how much money she had made, and this was her answer:
> 
> 大约90美元.
> 有什么问题么?


Then, in this context, I think she meant to say: About 90 dollars. Is this ok? (Or why did you ask?)


----------



## CANANA

ricardo_arjona said:


> Well, I asked her how much money she had made, and this was her answer:
> 
> 大约90美元.
> 有什么问题么?



Depends on the tone of the voice as well.

Can be interpret in two ways
Do you have any question?

or

What, too expensive go somewhere else.
Just joking.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Haha! I think she meant to say something like "is this what you meant with your question?", but who knows...... =) Thanks everyone!


----------



## IWantToLearnFrench

有什么问题吗？Is there a problem?


----------



## Geysere

Staarkali said:


> are you sure it's not 有什么问题*呢*?
> 
> the double 么 in 有*什么*问题*么* is kind of redundant


To me the double 么 does not sound redundant at all, especially in an oral context. And I would use "么" and "吗" equally, which I think are totally exchangeable.
有什么问题*呢? *sounds different from the other two, it's likely that the person who poses the question is going to answer it himself...


----------



## Staarkali

sure, I read it again and in fact, there is nothing strange at all, I don't know what troubled me in the first place:
有*什么*问题么？is there *any *problem? (like said in post #2)

About the 么 I also use it in replacement of 吗 all the time because my friends do that, but some people on that very forum told me in a thread a while ago that it sounds strange. I happy to have more confirmation of its use


----------



## Wenchu

It means:
tiene cuestiones? o 
hay preguntas?
o algunos veces,
Que pasa?


----------



## Tsingtao

Any problems?


----------

